# Scott's Ride 5-8-10 Hebron, CT



## Paul (Apr 15, 2010)

Some of you may know, I lost one of my best friends this past December. Scott was an avid outdoor enthusiast, whether it was skiing, hiking, camping or biking, he did it all, and to the furthest limit possible. Unfortunately, he died too young and didn't have a will. He left behind a wife and two small boys, Gus (4) and Nick (1 1/2) The ride is to help his kids education and a $20 donation is suggested (but not required) There is also a dinner afterwards ($10 donation)

I'm not asking anyone to join in, especially someone most of you never met, but I wanted to get the word out to the largest group I can.

Thanks all.


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2010)

Paul, have you had a chance to investigate the less advanced option(s) yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2010)

In


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul, is there a way to donate without doing the ride?  Can't make it that day.


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Paul, is there a way to donate without doing the ride?  Can't make it that day.



Dork,
The donation works the same whether you ride or not. Either send a check to the address listed or via Pay Pal. The are actually asking that donations be made apart from the ride as they will not be accepted there.

That is a really nice offer.


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

Oops...

Carrie,
I took a quick look at the map on Bikerag Looks like there's a few options. In a worst -case, the Airline trail is there which, while straight and flat, is a pretty ride and there are some ST off of it I could point you to. The girls and I used to do the AT every w/e.

Jeff and Tim,
Cool, we better step-up on some warm-ups. I'll bring the Bailey's.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Jeff and Tim,
> Cool, we better step-up on some warm-ups. I'll bring the Bailey's.



do you think I should put gears on the HT for this ride (if my FS is not up and running)?.........make an assessment.


Would it be alright if I brought the funk? We could make some shakes.


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> do you think I should put gears on the HT for this ride (if my FS is not up and running)?.........make an assessment.
> 
> 
> Would it be alright if I brought the funk? We could make some shakes.



Gears on the HT, yes.

Bring the funk, leave the Conger Eel.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Gears on the HT, yes.
> 
> Bring the funk, leave the Conger Eel.




Thanks for the assessment!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

Payment sent.

I'm going to look into seeing if I can get down for this.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Dork,
> The donation works the same whether you ride or not. Either send a check to the address listed or via Pay Pal. The are actually asking that donations be made apart from the ride as they will not be accepted there.
> 
> That is a really nice offer.




Cool.  1 additional request - any chance of posting the text of the graphic that contains the address etc?  I can't view the graphic, blocked at work


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to look into seeing if I can get down for this.



This isn't an overnite event...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> This isn't an overnite event...



It's only 1.5 hrs away. I can make it an afternoon delight.


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's only 1.5 hrs away. I can make it an afternoon delight.



Try not to break Jeff's finger again.


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Payment sent.
> 
> I'm going to look into seeing if I can get down for this.



Again, Thank you.



o3jeff said:


> This isn't an overnite event...



I dunno... it _could_ be...



SkiDork said:


> Cool.  1 additional request - any chance of posting the text of the graphic that contains the address etc?  I can't view the graphic, blocked at work



Coitainly...

Please join us for Scott's Ride 2010 ... a memorial ride to remember a good friend and avid rider who left us all too soon.

Donations Accepted: $20 (suggested)

Please make out checks to “The Gus and Nicholas Selleck Educational Fund” or by PayPal (preferred method) to mgonsor@sbcglobal.net. Just click on the link provided and make your donation today: https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/send_money
Checks and cash can also be sent to the following address:

Scott’s Ride 2010
c/o Mike Gonsor
316 Martin Rd.
Hebron, CT 06248

No donations will be accepted in the parking lot the day of the ride !!! Please donate in advance or at the post-ride dinner.

Details:
Meet in the Grayville Falls town parking lot (not in the cul-de-sac at the bottom of the hill) and be ready to ride by 1:00 PM. We’ll send out a few “waves” of riders on one of Scott’s favorite loops thru Grayville…about 12 miles of pretty much everything Grayville can throw at you, including lots of climbs (which was Scott’s forte). Shorter rides can be had or you can always “peel-off” and head toward the parking lot (many opportunities along the way). If you are not familiar with Grayville, you might want to print out the map at bikerag.com.
For the beginner or learning intermediate, the Airline trail is a nice nearby option!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Try not to break Jeff's finger again.



Huh?


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Huh?


Didn't Jeff break his finger in the shower? 

Who knows what kind of shenanigans you guys were up to!


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

severine said:


> Didn't Jeff break his finger in the shower?
> 
> Who knows what kind of shenanigans you guys were up to!



I think he was prospecting for nasal diamonds. They were too much for his finger


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2010)

You guys doing the Butterball Cafe afterward?


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You guys doing the Butterball Cafe afterward?



Probably, though not confirmed.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll have to try to get a shower in then....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll have to try to get a shower in then....



Just make sure you check in with Greg.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 16, 2010)

Amazing...I live here in Hebron..and have heard nothing about this until reading it here.  Is there any local advertising of it going on?


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Amazing...I live here in Hebron..and have heard nothing about this until reading it here.  Is there any local advertising of it going on?



Just "announced" this week. it's not a big deal, just friends trying to help his kids. I was thinking of putting it in the Rivereast, and make it a big deal.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 16, 2010)

That was exactly the venue I was thinking...lol!  Anything besides budget talks ( :roll: ) would be welcomed right now.    :-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2010)

So i'm in on this. I'll
probably get my ass kicked. Paul can get revenge for me dragging him down double bitter.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 17, 2010)

Paul
have you posted this on CrankFire and the NEMBA forums? You might get a good turn out from NEMBA peeps.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Paul
> have you posted this on CrankFire and the NEMBA forums? You might get a good turn out from NEMBA peeps.



On the invite list on Facebook I noticed a lot of the CF peoples names on it, but probably wouldn't hurt to post it if they are looking for a big turnout.


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You guys doing the Butterball Cafe afterward?



The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking of throwing some steaks on the grill afterwards. 

How's that sound?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking of throwing some steaks on the grill afterwards.
> 
> How's that sound?



He'll yah!!!! I'll bring the Baileys.

Just let us know what we can bring....


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> He'll yah!!!! I'll bring the Baileys.
> 
> Just let us know what we can bring....



Some water colors

And a comforter for Jens.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> Some water colors
> 
> And a comforter for Jens.



You think we can get 3 twin beds under 1 comforter?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You think we can get 3 twin beds under 1 comforter?



I don't really want to find out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking of throwing some steaks on the grill afterwards.
> 
> How's that sound?



Is this a parking lot thing or back at your place?



o3jeff said:


> You think we can get 3 twin beds under 1 comforter?



maybe we can get 3 sleeping bags zipped together?


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Is this a parking lot thing or back at your place?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we can get 3 sleeping bags zipped together?



Back at the ranch, I'm about 10 min. away.

You read my wife's mind...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> Back at the ranch, I'm about 10 min. away.
> 
> You read my wife's mind...



Well, we'll need 4 if she's going to join in.


----------



## Paul (Apr 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Well, we'll need 4 if she's going to join in.



Hmmm... may need to do a roll call...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> Hmmm... may need to do a roll call...



Count me in for the ride and post ride BBQ. Randi may also be with me. Though we will pass on the slumber party.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in for both. Won't be able to stick around to long, as fun as a slumber party sounds ...


----------



## Marc (Apr 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm in for both. Won't be able to stick around to long, as fun as a slumber party sounds ...



I might be in on this... there was a road race in Sterling I was thinking about doing, but this could potentially be more fun.  If I decide to do it, I'll let you know Jens, you could just drive to my house and carpool with me, it would save you a bunch of driving.

I should know by this Sunday.  I'll let you know.


PS - I think the slumber party is a bad idea... if you remember last time, I do believe Paul's wife is still in therapy


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2010)

Marc said:


> I might be in on this... there was a road race in Sterling I was thinking about doing, but this could potentially be more fun.  If I decide to do it, I'll let you know Jens, you could just drive to my house and carpool with me, it would save you a bunch of driving.
> 
> I should know by this Sunday.  I'll let you know.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer Marc, but I'm not sure how long I will be able to stay. And it's not that far, not like we are driving to the Loaf or something. lol

Yea, it's to bad Paul's wife found those pics from Sugarloaf. It set her back years ...


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, it's to bad Paul's wife found those pics from Sugarloaf. It set her back years ...


 So the rumors aren't unfounded!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Besides Alex, are you guys going to do the 12 mile loop? I think I should be able to handle it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll give it a shot even though I've only been on one ride so far this year. It sounds like there are plenty of places to bail if needed.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

I can almost guarantee I'll be bailing... So if anyone wants to wuss out, I'll join you. Or you can join me. Whichever.


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

K, I'll show up providing I get my shock operational this weekend.  And don't blow a hole through my face in the process.


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2010)

I think Alex is more likely to handle the 12 mile loop than me. But she may go to her soccer game instead, we shall see.....


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> I think Alex is more likely to handle the 12 mile loop than me. But she may go to her soccer game instead, we shall see.....


When  I was you age I would be able to do a 12 mile loop no problem


----------



## severine (May 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> When  I was you age I would be able to do a 12 mile loop no problem


Would you stop acting like an old man!  You are NOT old. What are you going to do 30 years from now when you are? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2010)

Paul
have you ridden at this place before? I'm not sure my FS will be operational and not to sure I will be able to do this ride on the SS. I may have to put the fork from my SS on the FS just for this ride.


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Paul
> have you ridden at this place before? I'm not sure my FS will be operational and not to sure I will be able to do this ride on the SS. I may have to put the fork from my SS on the FS just for this ride.



Nope, new to me.

You're over-thinking it, I'd be more concerned with tire-pressure.


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> Nope, new to me.
> 
> You're over-thinking it, I'd be more concerned with tire-pressure.



What type of tubes do you recommend for riding there?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to beat Jeff's bike up there. If it survives I'll buy it from him.


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to beat Jeff's bike up there. If it survives I'll buy it from him.



So your doing the short ride....


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> So your doing the short ride....



You saying the bike won't make it or I won't? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> Nope, new to me.
> 
> You're over-thinking it, I'd be more concerned with tire-pressure.



I totally forgot about tire pressure. What do you recommend? 

Who's bringing the Bailies?


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2010)

I think we all need to spam Trev and get him in on this ride.


----------



## Paul (May 3, 2010)

I have Bailey's

Did some nice water-colors of it.

Agreed on Trev-Spam.


----------



## severine (May 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm going to beat Jeff's bike up there. If it survives I'll buy it from him.



Nice strategy! :beer:


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> Nope, new to me.
> 
> You're over-thinking it, I'd be more concerned with tire-pressure.


I'm also struggling with bike choice. Should I go with my hardtail, or rigid? Maybe even my old Diamondback hybrid with bent spokes?


----------



## mondeo (May 3, 2010)

Probably in, good cause and sounds like a few cool AZers (and Paul) that I haven't met yet.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm also struggling with bike choice. Should I go with my hardtail, or rigid? Maybe even my old Diamondback hybrid with bent spokes?



Road bike ought to do it.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2010)

So where is this parking lot?  I've only been to Grayville once, but the only parking I remember is the little dirt turn off near the bottom of the hill.


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2010)

just got a call from my LBS, my fork is back from getting rebuilt by SRAM. All the internals are new. So it looks like I will be able to get my squish bike built up for this weekend.


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Road bike ought to do it.


Right. So rigid it is.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

So Saturday is looking to be kind of wet. Is there a rain date?


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So Saturday is looking to be kind of wet. Is there a rain date?



The bike shouldn't melt in the rain


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The bike shouldn't melt in the rain



Not worried about that. I don't really know what the trails are like there and I know riding on muddy trails is frowned upon.


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not worried about that. I don't really know what the trails are like there and I know riding on muddy trails is frowned upon.



I guess it will be an all day bbq at Pauls then


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not worried about that. I don't really know what the trails are like there and I know riding on muddy trails is frowned upon.



I'm not planning on riding in the rain, that's for sure. Even if there wasn't the issue of trail preservation, I have enough trouble when trails are dry.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I guess it will be an all day bbq at Pauls then



I'm ok with that ...



severine said:


> I'm not planning on riding in the rain, that's for sure. Even if there wasn't the issue of trail preservation, I have enough trouble when trails are dry.



I'll ride if it's still on. Might be a little shorter than planned though.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

Back in the day when MTB'ing wasn't as popular, no one worried about ripping up wet trails because there wasn't the volume of traffic to do any harm.  So all of you need to quit riding so I can be selfish again.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> So all of you need to quit riding so I can be selfish again.


Wait...when did you stop being selfish? :-?


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

severine said:


> Wait...when did you stop being selfish? :-?



Hehheh.  That's true.

Severine from beyond the arc.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

Paul, let us know what to do as far as where to meet and parking since it sounds like it is limited. Also if there is anything going on post ride and if I need to bring anything, food, beverages, comforters, chips, etc.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Paul, let us know what to do as far as where to meet and parking since it sounds like it is limited. Also if there is anything going on post ride and if I need to bring anything, food, beverages,* comforters*, chips, etc.


:lol:

Is there a backup plan with rain? When I checked last night, it was looking like 70% chance of substantial rain.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is there a backup plan with rain? When I checked last night, it was looking like 70% chance of substantial rain.



That's what the comforter would be for.... I think Wa-loaf got a new one for his B-day last week


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is there a backup plan with rain? When I checked last night, it was looking like 70% chance of substantial rain.



Sounded like it's going to blow through in the morning, which should be ok for the afternoon ride unless the place is really wet.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That's what the comforter would be for.... I think Wa-loaf got a new one for his B-day last week



I just wish you and Paul hadn't used it first.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That's what the comforter would be for.... I think Wa-loaf got a new one for his B-day last week


I thought that was for your sleepover. 


wa-loaf said:


> Sounded like it's going to blow through in the morning, which should be ok for the afternoon ride unless the place is really wet.


I guess we won't really know until Saturday... But yeah, if it's really wet, better to not trash the trails.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

I got my rear shock back together yesterday with new seals and it seems to be holding air, so I'm def. down if it goes down.  Hoping the weather cooperates.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> I got my rear shock back together yesterday with new seals and it seems to be holding air, so I'm def. down if it goes down.  Hoping the weather cooperates.



No additional holes in your face?


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No additional holes in your face?



No, although I should have been wearing hearing protection when I dissassembled the thing.  I knew it'd make noise, but it sounded like a gunshot.  My earings were ringing for a bit afterward.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> No, although I should have been wearing hearing protection when I dissassembled the thing.  I knew it'd make noise, but it sounded like a gunshot.  My earings were ringing for a bit afterward.
> 
> Oh well, live and learn.



Good to know.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Good to know.



If you're just taking it apart to grease the seals, like I should have done periodically before it did the stuck down thing, you don't really need the protection.  It's only if you're taking it apart under pressure, like I had to.  Because I'm an idiot.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> If you're just taking it apart to grease the seals, like I should have done periodically before it did the stuck down thing, you don't really need the protection.  It's only if you're taking it apart under pressure, like I had to.  Because I'm an idiot.



Yeah, I got that part.  If I take one apart it'll probably be for the same reason as you.  Because I too am an idiot.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

Okay kids, here's the deal...

The rain-date is next Saturday May 15th. Same time. I am keeping posted as to whether this cancels or not.

I will be sending address and phone # out via PM. Best course of action is to meet here first and arrange as much car-pooling as we can. Parking is very limited (Marc, it's not at the Cul-de-Sac, but the town lot up the road) Afterwards, there's 2 grocery stores nearby if you want to grab anything then (or bring it on down and drop-off before heading over, whatever) We will head back to the ranch and drink excessively (and cook and stuff) I would expect ~ 10 people (and Marc) if'n you're pot-luckin' Otherwise, BYO.

In the event of a rain cancellation, I can't make the 15th, prior commitments. So the ride is totally your call, but I won't be around unfortunately. What I'd like to do, since many of you are making a donation despite the crummy economic climate to help someone you don't know, is re-group and set-up another ride when the weather is more likely to cooperate on a date that works for everyone.  

I really appreciate the AZ-ers who have helped-out. Thanks a ton.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> Okay kids, here's the deal...
> 
> The rain-date is next Saturday May 15th. Same time. I am keeping posted as to whether this cancels or not.
> 
> ...



Your involvement in getting AZers to participate it admirable Paul.  I'm sure his family really appreciates it.  I hope this event is a huge success, despite the weather.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Your involvement in getting AZers to participate it admirable Paul.  I'm sure his family really appreciates it.  I hope this event is a huge success, despite the weather.




Thanks B!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2010)

If the weather is ok, it looks like Jamie will be coming with me. Maybe we can get him to bring his trials bike and people can make donations to watch him do his thing


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

Sounds good. Some other time is prob better for me too if it rains out. Any idea on when they plan on making the call?


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

Mike should be posting on the FB event page. I'm hoping for a go/no-go by tomorrow.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Can I yell at the rocks?


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Can I yell at the rocks?



The ones in your head? 

Thank you, Paul, for doing so much for this family and being the go-between!


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> Mike should be posting on the FB event page. I'm hoping for a go/no-go by tomorrow.



once you know please post here.......you know, for losers like me that think FB is lame


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> once you know please post here.......you know, for losers like me that think FB is lame



Maybe


Can't your wife just tell you?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

Dude your sig takes up too much space. Leave teh crazy to BB.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

You still have view sig's on?

Why?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> You still have view sig's on?
> 
> Why?



Didn't know it was an option. Usually not an issue.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude your sig takes up too much space. Leave teh crazy to BB.



It's specially formatted for mobile use.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> You still have view sig's on?
> 
> Why?



That's funny coming from someone who has one of the best signatures on here.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

Just got an email via fb. It's on for tomorrow! Hope the rain blows through quick in the morning ...


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

I may be joining you guys instead of Carrie.  I won't know until the morning.  Either way one of us should be there.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just got an email via fb. It's on for tomorrow! Hope the rain blows through quick in the morning ...



True dat.

At least it's supposed to clear-up by 4. Riding in the rain is one thing, but drinking in it is bordering on pathetic.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

Paul said:


> True dat.
> 
> At least it's supposed to clear-up by 4. Riding in the rain is one thing, but drinking in it is bordering on pathetic.



No man cave to party in?


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2010)

Paul said:


> True dat.
> 
> At least it's supposed to clear-up by 4. Riding in the rain is one thing, but drinking in it is bordering on pathetic.





wa-loaf said:


> No man cave to party in?



We could always use a tarp instead of a comforter.


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> We could always use a tarp instead of a comforter.



I have a tent.

Or We could commandeer Alex's fort.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2010)

whats the weather been like down there Paul?

We have had several big T-storms blow through here in the past couple of hours. I am will have room for one additional bike in the back of my truck if anyone want to drive over with me from Pauls.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> whats the weather been like down there Paul?
> 
> We have had several big T-storms blow through here in the past couple of hours. I am will have room for one additional bike in the back of my truck if anyone want to drive over with me from Pauls.



I've got your thunderstorms here now. And a pretty wild one in the middle of the night.

I have a hitch rack that carries 4 bikes and I took the kiddie seats out, so I can take three with me from Pauls. Should be at Pauls between 11:30 and 12.

This is going to be interesting ....


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2010)

Cloudy. 

Slight rumble of thunder in the distance.

.000000000000001" of rain, or about 35 drops.

Looking at the map, it looks like the brunt of this is pushed to the North, the line is right around Hartford.


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2010)

Overcast here right now, hasn't rained since about 7:30 this morning and they were just 5-10 minute showers.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2010)

Paul said:


> Cloudy.
> 
> Slight rumble of thunder in the distance.
> 
> ...



I have been getting hammered all morning. Its Fg pouring like a MoFo right now.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got your thunderstorms here now. And a pretty wild one in the middle of the night.
> ....



Just wait a while, I have a monsoon blowing through right now. Not much thunder, but lots-o rain


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2010)

I spent a lot of time yesterday and this morning re-building / cleaning my FS just so it was ready for this ride. Now I am not sure I want to get it all muddy and nasty for its first ride after all the work I put into it. I may just ride the silly bike and suffer


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2010)

The ride home in the rain will wash it all off


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2010)

Actually pouring here right now

Looks like we should be good in a bit


----------



## Marc (May 8, 2010)

I'll be at Paul's around 12:15.  Don't leave w/o me!


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'll be at Paul's around 12:15.  Don't leave w/o me!



Marc,
if i end up bringing my FS bike can you help help mt tune the Der's?


----------



## Paul (May 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Marc,
> if i end up bringing my FS bike can you help help mt tune the Der's?



Der, der, derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Marc (May 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Marc,
> if i end up bringing my FS bike can you help help mt tune the Der's?



Yah sure.


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2010)

Leaving now, should be there by 12:20 at the latest


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2010)

How'd the ride and post ride go?  I'm bummed that neither one of us made it, so now I need to live vicariously through you guys...


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> How'd the ride and post ride go?  I'm bummed that neither one of us made it, so now I need to live vicariously through you guys...



TR: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=76873


----------



## mondeo (Apr 8, 2011)

Poster on the bulletin board at work for this year's ride. Anyone up for a repeat?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Poster on the bulletin board at work for this year's ride. Anyone up for a repeat?


I'm up for it, when is it?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Poster on the bulletin board at work for this year's ride. Anyone up for a repeat?



Count me in, already been talkin to Paul about a potential after party.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Poster on the bulletin board at work for this year's ride. Anyone up for a repeat?



What's the date this year?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's Sat May 7th


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2011)

Facebook link.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/event.php?eid=205228502837144

May 7th, 1:00 pm at Greyville. $20 donation.


----------

